# Gigaset 2060 als Repeater verwenden?



## SpeedyX (15. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir letztens eine Gigaset 2060 Basisstation bei eBay gekauft, weil da stand, dass man sie auch als Repeater verwenden kann. Sie ist gerade eben angekommen. Nur leider hat sie keine Knöpfe/Tasten und auch keinen Display. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie kann ich sie als Repeater einer Basisstation verwenden?!
ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke schonmal
SpeedyX

Sorry, aber ich fand kein Forum, wo dieser Beitrag reingehören könnte, deswegen steht er bei Internet & Co.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. April 2010)

Hallo!



SpeedyX hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir letztens eine Gigaset 2060 Basisstation bei eBay gekauft, weil da stand, dass man sie auch als Repeater verwenden kann. Sie ist gerade eben angekommen.


Bei Siemens nennt es sich "Mehrzellensystem".
Allerdings denke ich dass die einzelnen "Zellen" zueinander auch kompatibel sein müssen, da diese untereinander kommunizieren und sich die Mobilteile an jeder "Zelle" anmelden können müssen.



SpeedyX hat gesagt.:


> Nur leider hat sie keine Knöpfe/Tasten und auch keinen Display.


Dürfte daran liegen, dass das Gerät über die Telefontasten eingerichtet wird. 
Siehe Handbuch.



SpeedyX hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, wie kann ich sie als Repeater einer Basisstation verwenden?!


Auch dieses wird im Handbuch beschrieben.

Ansonsten denke ich dass Du im Gigaset-Forum besser aufgehoben bist, da es dort sicherlich mehr Leute mit Erfahrungen in Sachen Gigaset geben wird als hier. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## SpeedyX (16. April 2010)

Dankeschön!!
Da war nur kein Handbuch dabei, deswegen hab ich hier mal gefragt...


----------



## SpeedyX (16. April 2010)

Leider konnte ich das in der Anleitung nicht finden....
Kann mir einer sagen wie das geht


----------

